# Bass Guitar



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Apr 6, 2009)

I have played Bass guitar since I was 16. Played all types of music and toured the country.

But, at this point I am without a band. the last group I played with was the worship team at the church my family attended. We stopped attending that church sooooo. I obviously quit playing in the band.

If there are any brothers interested in getting together to "jam" let me know and I'll pack up the Bass rig and come on out to play


----------



## WestTexasMason (Apr 27, 2009)

I have been wondering if it is difficult to learn to play the bass.  I have taken regular guitar lessons many years ago but since have had issues with my fingers being able to make the chords.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Apr 28, 2009)

It's just like anything you pursue for a hobbie. It can be as complex or as simple as you want to make it.



I have been playing bass since I was 16 .... Playing bass is a different kind of animal.

I like complex playing from artists such as  [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stu_Hamm"]Stu Hamm[/ame] , [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanley_Clarke"]Stanley Clarke[/ame] or [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Les_Claypool"]Les Claypool[/ame]. 

My all time favorite Bassist is [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berry_Oakley"]Berry Oakley[/ame]


----------



## TCShelton (Apr 30, 2009)

Les Claypool... lol.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (May 2, 2009)

Les Claypool is an amazing bassist. One of my favorites as well as Steve Vai's Billy Sheehan, check him out: http://www.billysheehan.com/

I picked up the guitar when I was a freshman in high school, I wish I had more time to play, but it's hard when I need to keep busy with my usual vocation


----------

